# boat angling from grimsby



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

would any body be interested in a mid week fishing trip, there are a few sites not far away the boat would be predator the web page is www.ultimatefishingtrips.co.uk ??


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

were going deep sea on sat 12 of us from almwch on angelsey we do 4/6 trips a year weather permitting we fish over near the isle of man


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Craiggs

What did you have in mind?

stew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

One of you guys should set up a 'name the fish' or 'how many different fish' competition using :
http://www.ultimatefishingtrips.co.uk/gallery.html


----------



## craiggs (Aug 14, 2008)

i would like to get upto 10 lads over 16 and under 90 to have a days boat fishing on the east coast but i need the numbers also ho would like a site so i can get a price .there is some nice shops for the ladies or they can chill out looking foward to there fish and chips for tea


----------

